# M6 Toll Discount



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Just reading May's CC magazine - page 117;

Produce your CC membership card at the toll booth and receive a discount on your motorhome or caravan - effectively downgraded to a car. Save up to £9.

Might be useful for some on here.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*££££*

REALLY!


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I qualify for disability exemption, but my eyes nearly popped out when I saw the CC discount. I think it's a really good deal and it benefits the CC in attracting the general public into joining just to get the discount.

If the M6 Toll company had lowered the price to all the public then perhaps people would start to use it. It's always empty when go down it.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

The charges on the Toll road are disproportionately high compared to any saving that you will make.

Compare the Toll over the QE2 bridge very cheap in comparison to the alternate route, therefore lots of people use it.

Until the operators realise this, people will carry on using the normal M6 and suffer the Queues.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

steco1958 said:


> The charges on the Toll road are disproportionately high compared to any saving that you will make.
> 
> Compare the Toll over the QE2 bridge very cheap in comparison to the alternate route, therefore lots of people use it.
> 
> Until the operators realise this, people will carry on using the normal M6 and suffer the Queues.


Dead right. I'll use the tolls in France but the M6 Toll, no chance.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> The charges on the Toll road are disproportionately high compared to any saving that you will make.


Leisure use, agree.

Business use...well at absolute minimum when I'm travelling to/from the south, it'll save 45 minutes. So you need to compare £5 for 45 mins (£6.66/hr) with one's hourly charge. I'm not saying what mine is, but it's a bit hgher than that...


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, I saw it in the CC mag. and hope I remember when we use the toll mid May. I know it's expensive ordinarily, but we only travel that way once in a while and it is lovely having the M6 to yourself for once. Doing the M6, M42, M40, M25 and M2 (thing that's all :wink: ) on our way to the tunnel is bad enough without getting into avoidable queues around Birmingham. Certainly would not use it if traveling regularly.

Sue


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> . . . If the M6 Toll company had lowered the price to all the public then perhaps people would start to use it. It's always empty when go down it.


It may seem empty compared with the non-toll M6 but according to the published figures 30,000 - 40,000 vehicles per day on average use it.

I generally use it if I'm in the car at Class 2 tariff since it is invariably a faster and less hassle route, also the Norton Canes services are very good*. I have previously avoided the M6 toll when in the motorhome since I begrudge paying Class 4 tariff, however this discounted deal will now change this.

When I saw the article in the CC mag, I sent an e-mail to the M6 Toll company asking why this didn't appear on the offers section of their website - awaiting their response.

* In case you are not already aware, Caravan Club members can also download and print vouchers from the Members Offers section of the CC website giving 20% off at Costa, The Burger Company, Hot Food Co or Restbite outlets on any of the 20 Roadchef services.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't always believe the electronic announcement board when travelling north before the Toll branches off. I've ignored the "M6 congested" and "Toll road free flowing" signs only to whistle up the non-toll. I rely on traffic reports, seems like the operators of that sign have shares in the Toll company.

Dick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*C&cc*

No C&CC then>?


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Why use the M6 Toll road.

We used to live in Cannock, like the rest of the locals we used the A5 then the A38 road reasonbly quite, every one using the toll road. No charge


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

We benefitted from the discount on our way up to Scotland last week and saved on stress (those awful thudding joint strips on the main M6) and fuel with a steady speed maintained throughout.

We came back via the M54 and I missed the junction to exit across to the M6 Toll. We endured heavy traffic, much braking as the dreamers shot from RH lane to LH lane to exit onto the M5, thudding joint strips etc..

I was so annoyed with the satnag missing the link and the fact that it took us on a tour of Wigan and Warrington in the Rush Hour the day before, because of heavy congestion on the M6, that I ignored it's directions to the M1 and took the M40 instead. We sat in stop/go traffic for 2 hours while the M40 was closed for a minibus accident :roll: 

If you like the Toll route and are a member of the Caravan Club, use it and your card and get the discount. They are logging the Membership No., presumably to see how the scheme works.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

We used the toll coming back from Castle Donington on Sunday nigth/Monday morning. We didn't really need to use the toll at this time of day but the drive to get to the actual M6 added another 30 minutes to our journey and was taking us through Tamworth (according to the satnav).

Just hand in your CC card, they log your membership number, charge you at a car rate (£3.80) and away you go. Would never have used it if it was any more expensive though.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

What,if there is one,is the date when this offer is discontinued?


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: organplayer*



organplayer said:


> What,if there is one,is the date when this offer is discontinued?


As far as I know there isn't an expiry date on it.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

The thing that really annoys me is that these selective discounts prove the toll is too high in the first place. If it wasn't then people would use the road without any enticements.


----------

